#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-07-05
<Nivex> Zareason vs. System76. Compare/contrast. Any other such vendors?
<holstein> ive always wanted a system76 box
<holstein> ive heard great things about zareason though
<Nivex> it's about $500 for the 10" netbook I've spec'd out (delta $23 between the two vendors)
<holstein> i never looked into any others, besides HP and dell or whatever
<Nivex> Dell won't get another dime from me
<holstein> it challening
<holstein> i went with an asus i found on craigslist
<holstein> next big machine purchase i make will be system76 though
<Nivex> I have an Asus eeePC I got from woot. 9" screen is a bit small, and the flash on it is the first gen which is sloooooow
<holstein> i got one of those too
<holstein> this is a 10 inch
<holstein> 1.6, gig of ram
<holstein> the usual
<Nivex> I was thinking the 10" netbook would replace it and my 15" laptop.
<holstein> it did for me
<Nivex> since I rarely need such a beast anymore
<holstein> i have an early HP mininote too
<Nivex> having the extra screen real estate is occasionally nice
<holstein> with an express card slot
<holstein> i use that with my firewire device for audio recording
<holstein> i dont mix on it, but i probably could do a bit, and tracking on it works great
<holstein> i got this EEE 1001p on craigslist for $150
<holstein> battery is still great
<holstein> like 6 hours
<Nivex> my dad got one of the 10" eee's from newegg on sale.
<Nivex> my big thing is I want SSD rather than HDD.
<Nivex> That's probably the big price driver
<Nivex> smallest flash you can get is 40GB
<Nivex> 10x bigger than what's in my current eee :)
<holstein> hehe
<holstein> my old eee900 is an appliance now
<holstein> its a synth module pretty much
<holstein> i got it booting an SD card
<Nivex> hmm, I suppose that's a thought
<Nivex> though this thing is kind of due for a refresh
<holstein> the battery did me in on it
<holstein> i could have got a new battery for $50-70
<holstein> $150 got me a nice new-ish machine
<holstein> bigger keyboard and screen, and that 6 hour batter is handy
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-07-07
 * _marx_ latest grandma hasn't complained much
<_marx_> she booked her cruise for october
<holstein> pig fish eyes move with spam
<_marx_> akgraner: please email me soon
<_marx_> maybe i am blind but there are very few new users in nc
<_marx_> analytics show very low
<_marx_> linux desktop adoption capped out a year or two ago; imho unity has not helped
<_marx_> desktop usage, imho
<_marx_> it needed some huge gains over the last decade; which have not materialized
<_marx_> do your research; ibm quit a few years ago
<_marx_> can you say niche desktop?
<_marx_> what corporation is going to roll out the current?
<_marx_> zero
<_marx_> new users what a joke; no way in hell i'll hand out a 11.04 livecd
<_marx_> yes i know this is a logged channel
<_marx_> there are very few daily users on our team's mailing list
<_marx_> mostly it's geeks and devels
<_marx_> do any of you recruit?
<_marx_> i do not
<_marx_> it is not worth the effort
<_marx_> i support a couple of grandmas
<_marx_> my own shit
<_marx_> fuckina log it
<_marx_> 2 49 am your kids should be in bed
<_marx_> choice went somewhere
<_marx_> i'll see if i can find her
<_marx_> desktop team should be fired imo; oh i'll be at the next uds
<_marx_> we certainly do need more acronyms
<_marx_> my email addresses are well known.
<_marx_> when channel ownership needs to change someone can use one of those addresses
<_marx_> out here
<_marx_> now i am going to remain rudely the op
<_marx_> as i own the channel
<_marx_> i WANT someone else to take over
<_marx_> soon
<_marx_> i am tired
<_marx_> see the nc team mailing list email i just sent
<_marx_> later
<akgraner> Hi all  - sorry I haven't been around was without internet at the house for about 10 days (lightning storms)...and since I can't drive yet I was a bit stuck
<akgraner> I'll go through all my email today and get caught up
<internalkernel> hi akgraner
<akgraner> internalkernel, hi
<internalkernel> been awhile...
<akgraner> yep
<internalkernel> I been on the road until last week pretty much...
<akgraner> silly fractured knee business
<internalkernel> did you make SELF? I read something about that on facebook... how did you do that?
<akgraner> it's really limited what I can and can't do
<internalkernel> I can imagine... knees are rather... mmm... important
<akgraner> coupldn't make it
<akgraner> I can't drive yet
<internalkernel> not even with the other foot?
<internalkernel> lol... I had to do that once...
<akgraner> when I fell on the way back from UDS I fractured the stablizer bone in my knee
<internalkernel> it wasn't pretty... and it scared me... :)
<akgraner> and found out the left side of my right knee the muscle is gone...and won't help keep the knee cap in place so if any weight is put on it the bottom of my right left wants to turn inward to the left
<akgraner> so physical therapy 3 times a week
<akgraner> on crutches for another 3 or 4 weeks min...maybe more
<internalkernel> holy... omg, that is hard core...
<akgraner> and today I go to be fitted for custom braces
<internalkernel> I would suggest acupuncture... ;) but you're so far away...
<akgraner> internalkernel, y'all can come for a visit
<internalkernel> haha, true that!
<akgraner> see the new house we'll supply dinner you can supply the acupuncture
<akgraner> :-)
<internalkernel> the mother in law is coming into town today... :/  but maybe after, I'll bring it up... it would be good to see you guys and J-fizzle...
<Nivex> wait, he fizzled?
<akgraner> I'm actually in Asheville once a week from now until sept
<internalkernel> ohh... drop a line on the next visit...
<akgraner> maybe I can just make a day of it - if my driver can spend the day with me in Asheville
<internalkernel> J-fizzle.... my dizzle, drizzle
<Nivex> fo shizzle
<internalkernel> my nizzle
<axisofentropy> that _marx_ guy has some nerd rage
<internalkernel> axisofentropy: what is nerd rage?
<axisofentropy> that was p much it
<internalkernel> lol... I like that comment nerd rage... Im going with it...
<internalkernel> nerd... rage...
<internalkernel> Raaar... I'm the channel OP! I OWN IT!
<internalkernel> =D
<BugeyeD> i think nerd rage in this case is really just life rage. been rough for some of us for awhile.
<akgraner> internalkernel, holstein lets try and meet before the end of the month in Asheville....
<holstein> akgraner: sure... when are you over here ?
<akgraner> we can flag your nicks with all the right permissions and stuff and I Can transfer team contact to one of you all and let Canonical know etc
<holstein> cool... you have channel ops akgraner ?
<akgraner> as well as request all the "give-a-away" stuff so we are up to date for one of you all to take over as contacts
<holstein> or someone else does?
<akgraner> yep I have ops as well
<holstein> i know i made a bunch of facebook page ops
<akgraner> we can give more people ops as well...I just need to figure out who needs it
<akgraner> I only wanted to change the topic etc
<holstein> yeah.. just a few in case
<akgraner> but you know how it works but there are some short cuts I can show you all as well etc
<holstein> sure... im in
<akgraner> holstein, I am at VA every Thursday
<akgraner> from like 9-noon
<holstein> we can meet after that one thursday if that works for you
<holstein> that would be fine with me almost any thursday
<akgraner> yep will let you know
<akgraner> 3rd week I'll be in SC with Becca for American Idol tryouts
<holstein> COOL
<akgraner> so it will have to be after that
<akgraner> and I have signed copies of the new Ubuntu Book for you and internalkernel
<akgraner> thanks for always encouraging me!
<holstein> thats cool too... i was thinking about officially going through the channels to ask for one anyways
<akgraner> Yep we get a copy
<akgraner> as a team :-)
<holstein> GO TEAM!
<akgraner> but I get extras to help promote it as I am listed as one of the writers :-)
<akgraner> like on the cover of the book and everything :-)
 * akgraner is so freakin' happy about that!
<akgraner> and I should have an article promoting it coming out very soon as well
<akgraner> holstein, I'll give the link as soon as it is published
<holstein> i know... i saw your name on it and i was proud :)
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-07-08
<internalkernel> RAAAR... *grumble* *grumble* RAAAAR...
<akgraner> holstein, I just answered Mark's email to the team
<akgraner> let me know if that sounds like a solid plan to you...
<akgraner> I don't think it will be that difficult to get this back up and going
<akgraner> I have more time these days, and can help get the organizing done and help out with anyone who wants to seek ubuntu membership and mentor those who would like to do for membership and also help people learn about the ins and outs of the greater Ubuntu Community
<holstein> akgraner: yeah... agreed
<holstein> the launchpad team idea is great
<holstein> then, the leadership is not a person, its that team
<akgraner> exactly :-)
<bladernr> woo... akgraner FTW :-)
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-07-09
<_marx_> new compiz; loading flounder up to try to induce a lockup
<_marx_> only channel owner can op
<_marx_> or give op status
<_marx_> okay the command works
<holstein> hey _marx_ :)
<_marx_> dude
<holstein> sorry you're having such a rough time of it
<holstein> we'll be here though whenever you get things more stable :)
<_marx_> slowly sinking
<_marx_> just sent email to the team list
<holstein> yeah... i just read it
<_marx_> work in hickory next week gotta find something that doesn't require so much driving
<_marx_> after a 0 hr week and a 12 hr week I'll take it
<_marx_> holstein: you want the channel?
<holstein> sure, im usually around
<holstein> and i manage another channel
<_marx_> okay, let me look at my logs to find out how to change that
<_marx_> gotta storm coming through and i need to go be nice to su
<_marx_> spousal unit
<holstein> sure
<_marx_> damn tired of looking at ribeyes and buying canned tuna
<_marx_> bl
<BugeyeD> 2nd gargantuan storm of the day. loud and obnoxious. i love it - wish i could be camping right now ...
<_marx_> nice rain keeping the garden wet
<_marx_> hum betty ford has died; the fords have a house just down the road from me
<_marx_> one of the sons anyway
<_marx_> wow, $5k bid email reply, can you come by tomorrow?...
<BugeyeD> _marx_: do it. i'd take $5k over coffee any day.
<_marx_> nah, scheduled for later
<_marx_> don't know how i'd cover the materials though
<BugeyeD> gi irritant at 0900?
<BugeyeD> isn't that called "advance" ?
<_marx_> home row
<_marx_> half up front is tough
<_marx_> i usually do 1/3
<_marx_> but
<_marx_> i want it; lots more work on that house
<_marx_> easily triple for everything that needs to be done
<_marx_> drink some coffee and go sell
<_marx_> not my forte as it often includes lies
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-07-10
<_marx_> ping holstein
<holstein> _marx_: yo
<holstein> im out at the gig right now
<holstein> just checking in :)
<_marx_> thought you might be
<_marx_> ping me in the am
<holstein> am?
<holstein> like morning?
<holstein> i dont do mornings ;)
<holstein> i should be on around noon
<holstein> maybe a bit earlier
<_marx_> yes, i grok that we have different mornings
<_marx_> i meant your morning
<_marx_> see i'm going to bed in about 20 minutes :)
 * _marx_ trying to get used to unity
<_marx_> and still just doesn't get it
<holstein> _marx_: i got a minute right now
<holstein> im using gnome still, and im planning on using XFCE
<holstein> thats what ubuntustudio is going to
<holstein> unity will get better as soon as customizations kick in
<holstein> which'll be soon
<holstein> i think the idea of it is great, and im glad ubuntu has its own thing
<holstein> im not planning on using it
<holstein> i was a little dissapointed when i actually tried unity and gnome3
<holstein> i feel like its a bit more of a duplication of effort than is necessary
 * BugeyeD updating lapdance to 11.04 now, will see what this unity thing is all about. assuming it will run on my 2005 centrino hardware.
<BugeyeD> unity is rock bottom on the one desktop machine i tried it on before; i don't build boxes with nice graphics because i'm accustomed to staring an an xterm.
<BugeyeD> every update thus far has broken video for me, so i fully expect more of the same.
<holstein> unity is actually pretty light weight
<holstein> not like LXDE light... but light-ish
<holstein> and theres a 2d version i havent tried yet
<BugeyeD> i'm sure the 2d would be required in my case
<BugeyeD> gotta go find something else to do ... what few hairs i have left are getting ever more grey watching the upgrade process ...
<holstein> yeah... i spent about 24hours waiting one 11.10 to upgrade, and now its not booting ;)
<BugeyeD> mine came back. video looks ok so far, so i'm a little shocked.
<BugeyeD> 'ubuntu' complains that i don't have hardware for unity, and sends me to 'classic mode' which is just gnome.
<BugeyeD> also have 'netbook edition 2d' which appears to be what i was running before - probably something i installed myself and is left over from prior to the upgrade.
<holstein> yeah, you need to install unity2d afterwards
<BugeyeD> holstein: yup, 'unity-2d' did it. seems to be a decent thing to include by default.
<holstein> well, you would think it would default to unity2d instead of gnome
<holstein> i think thats the idea going forward
<holstein> those are really 2 totally different things though
<holstein> i cant imaging them maintaing them both for very long
<BugeyeD> yep. thanks for the pointer. probably wouldn't have googled it, would have just gone without. at least now i get to see it.
<holstein> i think it'll just be normal unity, and you'll have to tweak if you dont have 3d
<holstein> they look and act the same though AFAIK
<BugeyeD> where are the prefs? trying to figure out keyboard shortcuts and can't seem to find my own arse ...
<holstein> BugeyeD: hang on...
<BugeyeD> of course. found it *right* after i asked ...
<BugeyeD> it shows up under 'all apps'
<holstein> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/ubuntu-unity-keyboard-shortcuts.html
<holstein> i was using that when i was trying to stay in unity for a bit
<BugeyeD> i hope i'm missing something here - that's an unintelligent way to get there
<holstein> i just set that as my wallpaper
<BugeyeD> heh
<BugeyeD> looking a lot like osx
<BugeyeD> not a bad thing from a desktop perspective.
<BugeyeD> the background image thing is a good idea, but some of the hints don't appear to work for me, such as auto-tiling and such.
<holstein> BugeyeD: they could be different from 2d to 3d
<holstein> which would be just slackness i think
<_marx_> holstein: is it mid-morning yet?
 * _marx_ has log files going back to '07
#ubuntu-us-nc 2012-07-03
<MarkB1>  /msg NickServ identify freenode4M3
